

At Bell Labs, Eric Betzig describes his very indirect path to scientific success - davi
http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/04/quitting-failures-a-microscope-in-the-living-room-nobel-prize/

======
davi
Classic quote: “Harald is much smarter,” Betzig said. “When I left Bell Labs,
I said ‘fuck you.’ When Harald left, he took all his equipment.”

